# Trying to find LeMond Poprad in the SoCal



## RLHawk (May 20, 2004)

I am trying to track down a 55cm LeMond Poprad somewhere in SoCal. I am in Orange County but am willing to, and already have, travel a ways to test ride a bike.

I am hopping that the Popard will be a great commuting/touring/all around fun bike. I have already tracked down an 03 LeMond Alp d’Huez and will go with it if I cannot find the Poprad. Any suggestions? comments? thoughts?

Thanks for your input,
RLHawk


----------

